# Requesting boardercross racing tips/help



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Bump 

10char


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Throw elbows, lots of elbows.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, your a scrawny dude. Throw some food down your pie hole.
More weight equals more speed and quicker acceleration. 


Qball said:


> Throw elbows, lots of elbows.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I know nothing about b-cross but from watching races...its first out of the gate so you can pick the best/most flowing line, especially into and out of the berms and hold on. As for flat based, at the banked slalom the common knowledge is flat on the banks is faster...assuming it is not wet.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh and don't attempt methods on the last kicker


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Qball said:


> Throw elbows, lots of elbows.


Should of mentioned that it is timed, rather than head on, there were some bad injuries in previous years and it was either solo or yank it all.



Argo said:


> Also, your a scrawny dude. Throw some food down your pie hole.
> More weight equals more speed and quicker acceleration.


Got it, I'll look into getting fat/muscles.



wrathfuldeity said:


> I know nothing about b-cross but from watching races...its first out of the gate so you can pick the best/most flowing line, especially into and out of the berms and hold on. As for flat based, at the banked slalom the common knowledge is flat on the banks is faster...assuming it is not wet.


What do you mean by "wet"?



Qball said:


> Oh and don't attempt methods on the last kicker


Will remember that.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

the thing about method grabs was a joke. Jacobellis anyone?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nickwarrenn said:


> Should of mentioned that it is timed, rather than head on, there were some bad injuries in previous years and it was either solo or yank it all.
> 
> What do you mean by "wet"?



Just timed...then just study your lines, it kind of like the banked slalom?

wet=slushy suckage if riding flat


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just timed...then just study your lines, it kind of like the banked slalom?
> 
> wet=slushy suckage if riding flat


Alright, so if it is wet you want to make a clean carve around the gates?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

nickwarrenn said:


> Alright, so if it is wet you want to make a clean carve around the gates?


Yes, if it is wet you want less surface area of the board one the snow. Also look into structuring your base after you wax. This basically creates channels for the water and breaks its surface tension.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Yes, if it is wet you want less surface area of the board one the snow. Also look into structuring your base after you wax. This basically creates channels for the water and breaks its surface tension.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't base structuring creating grooves in the ptex?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

nickwarrenn said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't base structuring creating grooves in the ptex?


You can do it that way, but if you only want it for a bit you can do it to the wax.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

You know what I just realized while watching videos/learning? I've been pumping backwards. sucking up on the up on a roller, and pushing down the back.


----------

